# HD packages from cable or satellite



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm curious,... why don't any of the cable or satellite providers offer a stand alone HD package? They all spout off about having 100 channels in HD, so why do they not have an HD package?

Anyone else tired of paying for all that other junk? I'd be happy if I could hand pick 12 - 15 HD channels for a reasonable price.

Or am I the only one who pays for 175 channels that I never watch or listen too?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

nova said:


> I'm curious,... why don't any of the cable or satellite providers offer a stand alone HD package? They all spout off about having 100 channels in HD, so why do they not have an HD package?
> 
> Anyone else tired of paying for all that other junk? I'd be happy if I could hand pick 12 - 15 HD channels for a reasonable price.
> 
> Or am I the only one who pays for 175 channels that I never watch or listen too?


You're not alone ... I used to be one of them, until I realized that I was wasting money paying for something I didn't really use (just 2 hrs per week) :yes:

They don't offer just HD because if they do ... they will not profit from user that pay for something they don't use :bigsmile:

Well ... that's what I think :hide:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It'd be nice to see ala carte! But then the price would probably go up as I believe that the shopping channels etc. pay to put their product up. Thus reducing costs. Maybe things have changed though.

I think Dish may do a HD only package. :scratch:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Last time I had Dishnetwork they did offer an ala carte selection, IIRC it was 15 channels for $15.99 mo. but at the time their lowest package was $19.99, so it really wasn't worth it.

As far as I can tell, you must have one of their other packages and then you can add HD to it. 

Do any of the other cable providers around the country offer an HD only package?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

nova said:


> ... IIRC it was 15 channels for $15.99 mo. but at the time their lowest package was $19.99, so it really wasn't worth it.
> 
> As far as I can tell, you must have one of their other packages and then you can add HD to it.


You're right ... I think I was paying $9.99 or $14.99 for HD channels, but I had the everything package; that's why my bill was around $125.00 :rubeyes:


----------



## AngryBadger75 (Jun 3, 2008)

DirecTv has a pretty smart setup. Subscribe to whatever channels you want and then pay about $9.99 extra to get the HD versions of all of them (those available anyway). It's not quite pick and choose HD only, but it's pretty cheap.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Up here where I live I have cable HD and it is only the major networks (FOX, NBC, ABC, CBS, PBS, CTV, Global and CBC) along with two movie channels Discovery HD, TLC HD, two sports networks. But I have to get all the other non HD channels to get it so about 200 channels of nothing worth watching.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Dish network does have an HD only package. It is quite reasonable on costs and is one of their least expensive packages.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Perhaps I should call them, last time I looked on their web site they did not advertise an HD only package.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/index3.shtml


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

hddummy said:


> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/index3.shtml


Not so fast ... :bigsmile:



> DishHD programming is available only in conjunction with the following packages: America’s Top 100, America’s Top 200, America’s Top 250, America’s “Everything” Pak


That's what I got before ... I had the everything pak (you pay less for HD programming) :yes:


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

call them. I signed up for the DishHD only before the installer told me I had no line of site to the satellites. My brother does have the DishHD only package.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, the TurboHD packages are HD only, I do not believe they were available when I started this thread.

I called this afternoon and signed up for the TurboHD Silver package plus locals. $39.98, that is half of what I'm paying for now and if the PQ is better then I'll be happy,.... for now. :whistling:

Now if only I could find a cheaper Internet connection. :daydream:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Update: 
Nope, TurboHD packages are NOT HD only. Still have a ton of SD garbage channels. All the shopping networks, and of course every channel I have in HD I have in SD,.... what a waste. On the bright side, those SD channels' PQ is 3-4 times better than Comcast's SD PQ,..... what is that worth,....not much. 

Unfortunately HD PQ is about a toss up, most of Dish Network's HD channels look better than or equal to Comcast's, but no great improvement. What I did gain was an extra $40 a month that I get to keep in my checking account. What I lost that I'll miss: MOJO, SpikeTV, Nickelodeon, FX and AMC.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Got bored/curious,... counted all the channels available in my HD only package.

083 HD channels 
181 SD channels

:scratchhead: . :dontknow: . :scratchhead: . :blink: . . . . . . . :surrender:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yup... there are a ton of wasted channels on satellite... nothing but pure junk. I tune them out of our custom channels list.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Our local cable company has great quality for HD It blows away the satellite channels I have seen. We get just under 50 channels in HD and only about 10 of them are what I consider junk or unwatchable due to content. There is also about 15 PPV HD movie/Sports channels as well to choose from.
I do agree there are 165 channels of SD 80% I never watch.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Anyone using satellite should read this:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-secret-satellite-installation.html#post47573

It applies to cable and antenna installations as well, but sat installs are notorious for problems with grounding.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well,... that reasonably priced HD deal didn't last long. Here we are three months into my new service with Dish Network and my bill has gone from the promised 34.98 a month to 58.40 :explode:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

nova said:


> Well,... that reasonably priced HD deal didn't last long. Here we are three months into my new service with Dish Network and my bill has gone from the promised 34.98 a month to 58.40 :explode:


Why??? ...Did you get an introductory offer??? ...My reason to cancel DishNetwork was that I was paying for a service I wasn't using (most programs I watch are OTA :yes


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Nope, cost of programming went up. Plus they decided to charge me a DVR fee that the sale rep said would not be applied. So it is now as much as Comcast was but less than 1/2 the channels.


----------



## Quake25 (Dec 31, 2008)

AngryBadger75 said:


> DirecTv has a pretty smart setup. Subscribe to whatever channels you want and then pay about $9.99 extra to get the HD versions of all of them (those available anyway). It's not quite pick and choose HD only, but it's pretty cheap.


This is true, but I'm sick of paying for 134556 channels I don;t want, nor care about to get the ones I do...!

I have called and complained in the past, and in most instances I can get a block of channels blocked/removed, but I stopped b/c the rebate they offered was for 90-Days and only $2.99 a month


----------

